# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Dosja Azem Hajdari: Strasburgu rrëzon kërkesat e Mulosmanit dhe Haxhisë

## Brari

Jaho Salihi, vrasesi e perdhunuesi famkeq, miku i deputetit socialist   Taulant Dedes,   neser i le shendene xhirove me mikrobus rrugve te Tiranes. Adhurueseve  te tija freshiste do i duhet te shkojne ne Burrel per te takuar ne te ardhmen Brad Pitin e tyre. Sorryy..

Shekulli njofton:
........................................
Miratohet mbrojtja e gjyqtarëve dhe e familjarëve të tyre nga policia, në fundin e seancave gjyqësore.

Gjyqtarët e "Hajdarit" ruhen me policë 


Gjykata e Tiranës pritet të vendosë të hënën për të pandehurit e kësaj çështjeje 

TIRANË -Policia merr masa të rrepta sigurie për sigurimin e jetës së gjyqtarëve të çështjes "Hajdari" dhe të familjarëve të tyre. Burime pranë trupit gjykues bëjnë të ditur se në shtëpinë e gjyqtarit Arben Micko janë vendosur policë me qëllim që të sigurohet jeta e familjarëve të tij. E njëjta gjë është bërë edhe për dy gjyqtarët e tjerë, që janë anëtarë në këtë proces. Ndërsa për prokurorët e kësaj çështjeje, gjatë kohës që vijnë në gjykatë dhe kur ikin, shteti ka caktuar edhe roje personale, për gjyqtarët nuk e ka bërë një gjë të tillë. Të gjithë gjyqtarët, që kanë zhvilluar dhe vazhdojnë të zhvillojnë procese, të cilësuara si problematike, nuk kanë pasur mbrojtje personale, edhe pse shtetit i është kërkuar mbrojtje disa herë. Këtë radhë duket se shteti e ka dëgjuar thirrjen e bërë nga ana e gjyqtarëve për të mbrojtur jetën e familjarëve të tyre . Në sallën e gjyqit, kryegjyqtari Micko është kërcënuar disa herë nga vëllezërit Haxhia, të cilët i kanë thënë se, në rast se nuk do të japësh drejtësi, dhe me këtë gjë ata kuptojnë vetëm lirimin e tyre, atëherë zoti do të gjykojë për atë që do të ndodhë. Në shumë raste, gjyqtari Micko i është drejtuar të pandehurve duke u thënë se do t'i përmbahet vetëm ligjit dhe se do të vendosë në bazë të të gjitha të dhënave që kanë dalë gjatë shqyrtimit gjyqësor. Micko ka disa ditë që ka ndërprerë edhe proceset gjyqësore me qëllim që të jetë i lirë për të studiuar të gjitha provat e marra në procesin e gjatë gjyqësor ndaj katër të pandehurve. Dita e hënë do të jetë edhe finalja. Para të pandehurve pritet të jenë prokurorët, të cilët i kanë akuzuar si bashkëpunëtorë dhe vrasës drejtpërdrejt të Azem Hajdarit; mbrojtja, e cila i ka quajtur të pafajshëm dhe ka kërkuar pafajësi dhe, në fund, është gjykata, e cila ka mbajtur qëndrimin e arbitrit, por që disa herë është sulmuar nga ana e të pandehurve. Për Jaho Mulosmanin prokuroria kërkoi burgim të përjetshëm, për dy vëllezërit Ismet dhe Isamedin 20 vjet burg për Izet Haxhinë 25 vjet burg dhe për Fatmir Metën 20 vjet burg. Masa të rrepta policie do të ketë edhe në sallën e gjyqit ditën e hënë gjatë kohës që do të jepet vendimi nga gjykata. Po kështu, edhe mjediset përreth gjykatës do të blindohen nga forcat e policisë me qëllim që të mos u lihet asnjë shkak të pandehurve dhe familjarëve të tyre të veprojnë në kundërshtim me rregulloren.
-------------------------------------------------

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Jaho Salihi dënohet me burgim të përjetshëm*

Tiranë, 29 prill (QIK) - Ka përfunduar sot në mesditë gjyqi i çështjes Hajdari, në përfundim të të cilit është dënuar me burgim të përjetshëm, Jaho Salihi i akuzuari kryesor për vrasjen e deputetit demokrat Azem Hajdari. Po ashtu janë dënuar me 25 vjet Izet Haxhia, me 20 vjet burgim Ismet Haxhia, ndërsa vëllai tjetër Isamedini është dënuar vetëm me 2.6 vjet burg për armëmbajtje pa leje. I pandehuri tjetër i këtij procesi të bujshëm, Fatmir Meta u lirua në sallën e gjyqit pasiqë nuk u provua implikimi i tij në atentatin e 12 shtatorit të 1998-tës ndaj deputetit demokrat Hajdari. Gjykata vlerësoi përfundimisht vrasjen e deputetit Hajdari si jopolitike, por me motivacion të qartë hakmarrjeje. 
Gjyqi në fjalë ka filluar më 3 prill të një viti më parë.

----------


## Eni

_marre nga albasoul.com_

Vendimi/ Gjykata shpall verdiktin. *Hedh poshtë motivin politik të ngritur nga prokuroria.* 


Dyshimi se deputeti tropojan, mund të kishte gisht në vrasjen e vëllait të tij, ishte konsoliduar tek Fatmir Haklaj duke marrë formën e një vendimi për eliminimin e Hajdarit 


Ndryshon akuza për 5 të pandehurit e vrasjes së Azemit 

Suela Gera

Hakmarrja" vrau deputetin Azem Hajdari. Kryetari i trupit gjykues zbuloi dje motivin e "vërtetë" të vrasjes së liderit demokrat, Azem Hajdari, dhe për pasojë të vrasjes së truprojes së tij, Besim Çera dhe plagosjes së Zenel Nezës. Hidhet kështu poshtë motivi që kishte lexuar organi i hetimit, ai i vrasjes politike. 

"Gjykata çmon se kemi të bëjmë me motivin e dobët të hakmarrjes. Kjo rezulton nga natyra e krimit, e cila është e lidhur pazgjidhshmërisht me viktimën pjesëmarrës në vrasje, Fatmir Haklaj, me të cilin i pandehuri Jaho Mulsomani ka realizuar dhe organizuar vrasjen e deputetit përpara selisë së PD më 12 shtator të 1998" - thuhet në vendimin e djeshëm të trupit gjykues. Për Gjykatën, vrasja e vëllait të Fatmir Haklajt, Shkëlqim Haklaj, më 5 janar të 1998, është dhe fillesat e konfliktit me Hajdarin. Dyshimi se deputeti tropojan, mund të kishte gisht në vrasjen e vëllait të tij, ishte konsoliduar tek Fatmir Haklaj duke marrë formën e një vendimi për eliminimin e Hajdarit. Ka qenë ky shkaku që në krah të Fatmir Haklajt për të vrarë liderin, është vënë dhe ish-shefi i rendit të Komisariatit të Tropojës. "Jaho Mulosmani është shtyrë për të vrarë deputetin, nga lidhjet e ngushta shoqërore dhe miqësore me viktimën Fatmir Haklaj për të marrë hakun e këtij të fundit dhe jo për të vrarë Azem Hajdarin për shkak të detyrës së tij" - thuhet në vendim. Edhe dëshmia e kryeplakut të Fisit Haklaj, Muharrem Haklaj, dhënë përpara Gjykatës, i ka krijuar bindjen trupit gjykues për të arritur në një konkluzion të tillë. Plaku Haklaj dëshmoi se 10 ditë para vrasjes, më 2 shtator të 1998, kishte bërë një bisedë me Azem Hajdarin në zyrën e këtij të fundit në selinë e Partisë Demokratike, për të sqaruar disa rrethana në lidhje me vrasjen e Shkëlqim Haklajt. Por sipas dëshmitarit Haklaj, Azem Hajdari, kishte deklaruar se nuk kishte dorë në vrasjen e djalit të tij.

"Edhe sikur të pranohet se Fatmir Haklaj për vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit të jetë nisur nga fakti që më datën 25 shkurt të 1998 nga tribuna e Paralamentit deputeti e ka cilësuar Fatmir Haklajn se duhet ndjekur penalisht, motivet kanë pamje tjetër" - thuhet në vendim. Sipas gjyqtarit Micko, motivi i vërtetë i vrasjes sqarohet nëse do i referohen të gjitha provave në tërësi, por dhe vetë konkluzioneve të akuzës. 

Me përcaktimin e motivit të vrasjes së deputetit, atë të "hakmarrjes", gjykata ka vendosur të ndryshojë dhe cilësimin e kualifikimit të veprës. "Deputeti Azem Hajdari nuk është vrarë për shkak të cilësive të tij si deputet, neni 79/c i Kodit Penal, për të cilën janë ulur në bankën e të akuzuarve 5 të pandehur. Si rrjedhojë Jaho Mulsomani, Ismet dhe Izet Haxhia duhet të përgjigjen për vrasjen për shkak të motiveve të dobëta të parashikuara në nenin 78/2 të Kodit Penal. 


SHANAJ

Fatos Shanaj avokati i njërit prej vëllezërve Haxhia, Izetit, thotë se është i kënaqur disi nga vendimi i Gjykatës për "fajësinë" e Izetit, sepse u hodhën poshtë dy akuza të ngritura ndaj tij dhe u ndryshua cilësimi i kualifikimit të veprës. Megjithatë shton ai "ne kishim kërkuar pafajësi për të gjitha akuzat e ngritura ndaj klientit tim". "Ne duhet të deklaroheshim të pafajshëm edhe për atë vepër që u dënuam", thotë Shanaj. Mesa duket ky është shkaku që avokati mbrojtës i Izet Haxhisë, do të apelojë vendimin në Gjykatën e Apelit, dhe nëse nuk kënaqet as nga ky nivel gjyqësor, do të hidhet në Gjykatën e Lartë. 


MECE

Objektivat e Vladimir Meçes, avokatit të Jaho Mulosmanit, shkojnë më larg. Deri në Strasburg. Megjithëse vendimin e djeshëm ndaj të akuzuarit kryesor të vrasjes së Hajdarit, Meçe e konsideron si betejë të humbur (është e para) ai shpreh bindjen se "luftën do ta fitojë". "Në përgjithësi e mendoj të padrejtë vendimin, ndryshimi i kualifikimit të veprës ishte i drejtë, ishte një vendim arbitrar, një betejë e humbur, por luftën do e fitojmë", thotë Meçe duke mos diskutuar apelimin e vendimit në të gjitha nivelet e drejtësisë shqiptare. 


BETI 

Më i suksesshmi mes avokatëve të të akuzuarve për vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit, ishte Hysni Beti, avokati që mbroi ish-komisarin e Tropojës, Fatmir Meta. Klienti i tij mori pafajësi. Dhe komenti i shkurtër që bën Beti pas publikimit të vendimit, është i thjeshtë: "Mori atë që meritonte". Në fakt, Meta ka pasur dy avokatë mbrojtës për shumë seanca radhazi. Përveç Hysni Betit ai mbrohej edhe nga patrioti i tij, Saimir Visha. Por, në një moment të procesit Meta, i kërkoi Gjykatës (arsyet janë të paqarta) se do të mbrohej vetë. Më pas rikërkoi mbrojtje juridike vetëm nga Hysni Beti. 


DISHNICA

Agim Deshnica avokati i vëllezërve Ismet e Isamedin Haxhia, ka përjetuar dy gjendje emocionale, ndërsa lexohej vendimi për klientët e tij. Eshtë kënaqur nga "fati" i Isamedinit, që u deklarua i pafajshëm për vrasjen e Azemit, por është zemëruar me gjykatën për dënimin e tij 2 vjet e 6 muaj burg vetëm për një armë pa leje. "Nuk duhej të dënohej me 7 muaj burg të tjera, duke pasur parasysh që ai ishte një ushtarak i rregullt si dhe një familjar i tillë. Nuk ekziston bashkëpunim në këtë vrasje i Ismet Haxhisë. Ai është i pafajshëm. Më vjen mirë që u deklaruan të pafajshëm për vrasjen e Besim Çerës dhe vrasjen e mbetur në tentativë me paramendim në bashkëpunim të Zenel Nezës". 


VENDIMI

*Jaho Mulosmani fajtor për vrasjen me paramendim kryer në bashkëpunim të Azem Hajdarit e të Besim Çerës, vrasjen me dashje mbetur në tentativë të Zenel Nezës. Në bashkim dënimesh dënohet me burg të përjetshëm. 
Izet Haxhia fajtor për vrasjen me paramendim kryer në bashkëpunim të Azem Hajdarit dhe dënimin e tij me 25 vjet heqje lirie. Shpallet i pafajshëm për vrasjen me dashje kryer në bashkëpunim të Besim Çerës e vrasjen me dashje mbetur në tentativë të Zenel Nezës. 
Isamedin Haxhia fajtor për vrasjen me paramendim kryer në bashkëpunim të Azem Hajdarit e dënohet me 20 vjet burg. Shpallet i pafajshëm për vrasjen me dashje kryer në bashkëpunim të Besim Çerës, vrasjen me dashje mbetur në tentativë të Zenel Nezës. 
Isamedin Haxhia fajtor për armëmbajtje pa leje dhe dënohet 2 vjet e 6 muaj burg. Shpallet i pafajshëm për vrasjen me paramendim kryer në bashkëpunim të Azem Hajdarit, vrasjen me dashje kryer në bashkëpunim të Besim Çerës, vrasjen me dashje mbetur në tentativë të Zenel Nezës.
Fatmir Meta shpallet i pafajshëm për vrasjen me paramendim kryer në bashkëpunim të Azem Hajdarit, vrasjen me dashje kryer në bashkëpunim të Besim Çerës, vrasjen me dashje mbetur në tentativë të Zenel Nezës. Lirohet menjëherë nga salla e gjyqit.*


-------------------------------------------------------

kesaj i thone drejtesi ne Shqiperi....... TURP !!!

----------


## Albo

Ceshtja Hajdari jo vetem qe nuk konsiderohet e mbyllur me kete vendim, por me duket se tani do te filloje te hetohet plotesisht. Tani qe ata qe kryen krimin moren denimin, do te fillojne te nxjerrin te palarat e aktit ne mediat shqiptare. Keto te palara, implikojne njerez me pushtet ne Shqiperi qe do tu shembet toka nen kembe sikur keto denoncime te arinin mediat shqiptare.

Nuk do te cuditesha sikur sniperi te depertonte serrisht kangjellat e burgjeve, sic ka ndodhur edhe ne te shkuaren. Po sado qe keta te mundohen te mbulojne gjurmet, gjak pa mare nuk ngelet ne Shqiperi.

----------


## kosovar

Berisha kundërshton vendimin e gjykatës: Gjyq tjetër për vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit


TIRANE, 30 prill - Kryetari i Partisë Demokratike, Sali Berisha, ka kundërshtuar përgjithësisht përfundimin e procesit Hajdari dhe sidomos vendimet e tij. Pasi sipas, tij janë dënuar vetëm atentatorët e paguar dhe jo ata të vërtetë. Berisha ka pohuar gjithashtu për mediat se për vrasjen e deputetit Hajdari do të ketë një tjetër proces, duke lënë të kuptohet se ai do të kryhet kur PD të vijë në pushtet. Por rezultatet e procesit i kanë kontestuar edhe avokatët mbrojtës. Do të vazhdojmë në shkallët e tjera të gjykatave deri në atë të Strasburgut, ishte prononcimi i avokatit mbrojtës të të pandehurit Jaho Mulosmani pas dënimit të klientit të tij me burg të përjetshëm. Humbëm një betejë, por do të fitojmë luftën. Ndërkohë, një nga prokurorët e çëshjes Hajdari tha se, edhe pse nuk kishin marrë një vendim për arsye kohe, patjetër që për disa vendime çështja do të apelohej. Sipas të njëjtit burim, ka anashkalim të burimeve, të cilët nuk u përmendën të gjithë. Ndërkohë ka edhe mohim të dëshmive, të cilat gjykata i cilësoi nga dëshmitarë të besueshëm

----------


## Brari

G.SH.
--------------
Me armën që i ka dhënë shteti, Marjan Rroku, ka qëlluar pa mëshirë mbi trupin e imët të adoleshentes dhe nënës së saj"
Dje, trupi gjykues i kryesuar nga Medi Bici, ka shpallur fajtor 30-vjeçarin për vrasjen e nxënëses së gjuhëve të huaja, Alda dhe nënën e saj Marime Canaj  

VENDIMI/ Akuzohet se vrau me dashje të dashurën dhe nënën e saj 

Burg përjetë shikasit Rroku, vrau nënë e bij 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Suela Gera 

Burg të përjetshëm në mungesë për ish-punonjësin e Shërbimit Informativ Shtetëror, Marjan Rro ku. 

Dje, trupi gjykues i kryesuar nga Medi Bici, ka shpallur fajtor 30-vjeçarin për vrasjen e nxënëses së gjuhëve të huaja, Alda dhe nënën e saj Marime Canaj. "Me armën që i ka dhënë shteti, Marjan Rroku, ka qëlluar pa mëshirë mbi trupin e imët të adoleshentes dhe nënës së saj" thuhet në vendim. Deponimet e dëshmitarëve dhënë para Gjykatës si dhe provat e tjera, kanë bindur Gjykatën për të shpallur fajtor Marjan Rrokun për akuzën e "vrasjes me dashje" dhe dënimin e tij me burgim të përjetshëm. Një dënim, i cili do të fillojë të vuhet në momentin që policia do të ekzekutojë vendimin e Gjykatës, duke e arrestuar atë. Në seancën e djeshme gjyqësore, kryetari i trupit gjykues Medi Bici, ka cilësuar si shkak të vdekjes së dy viktimave "shokun e rëndë traumatiko-hemoragjik". 

Historia 
Në fillim të 1999 Marjan Rroku, së bashku me disa shokë të tij, punojës në SHISH, njihet me një grup studentësh, në të cilën bënte pjesë dhe Alda. Në fillim ata shoqërohen si grup më pas Alda dhe Marjani fillojnë të shoqërohen dhe më vete. Gjatë kësaj kohe 30-vjeçari, sipas Gjykatës ka shfaqur shenja xhelozie. Ka qenë ky shkaku që në dhjetor të 2000, Marjani rreh në mes të qytetit Studenti, nxënësen e shkollës së mesme "Asim Vokshi". Me ndihmën e së motrës, Alda denoncon dhunën e "shokut" të tyre në Komisariatin numër 1. Pas kësaj 16-vjeçarja vendosë të ndërpresë shoqërimin e saj me Marjan Rrokun, por kjo ka qenë e pamundur për këtë të fundit, ai vazhdon të insistojë për të takuar vajzën. Përpjekjet e tij për të rikrijuar një lidhje normale me Aldën, kthehen në kërcënime për nënën, viktimën Canaj, dhe babain e Aldës, Faslliun, motrën Ornela dhe vetë atë. Gjithçka përfundon në tragjedi në mesditën e 29 marsit të vitit të kaluar, kur pranë Pallatit të Sportit, "Asllan Rusi", Marjan Rroku qëllon me shtatë plumba nënë e bijë, të cilat po ktheheshin nga shkolla. 

Ja pse është fajtor 
"Nuk ka qenë tronditje psikologjike e çastit, por xhelozia që Alda të bënte atë që donte, ka shtyrë të pandehurin ta vriste" - ka arsyetuar vendimin gjyqtari Bici. Për më tepër sipas gjyqtarit, Marjan Rroku, ka bërë një gabim të dyfishtë duke iu fshehur hetimit të çështjes. Ai akuzohet edhe për armëmbajtje pa leje. Në vendimin e djeshëm Gjykata ka hedhur poshtë pretendimin se vrasja ka ndodhur për shkak të një tronditjeje të rëndë psikologjike të të pandehurit, ashtu siç pretendon avokati mbrojtës, Haki Kraja. Sipas këtij të fundit, letra e Aldës, dhënë Marjanit, disa orë para vrasjes ka qenë shumë e rëndë për klientin e tij. Po kështu avokati Kraja pretendonte se në momentin e vrasjes Marime Canaj, nëna e Aldës, kishte dashur të nxirrte një psitoletë nga çanta. Të gjitha këto alibi janë hedhur poshtë në seancën e djeshme gjyqësore, nga kreu i trupit gjykues Medi Bici. Sipas tij nuk është e mundur që vajza dhe nëna e saj të kenë ushtruar dhunë psikike mbi të pandehurin.

 -------------------------------

----------


## Brari

oo Avokati Haki Kraja  ishalla ta vrasin tet bije nji dit dhe ty o qen e bir qeni..

----------


## glaukus 001

Le te supozojme se ky avokati Haki Kraja ka nje vajze ne moshe te re dhe nje dite prej ditesh ti brari e takon ne nje klub. 
Nje shok aty te thote se cila eshte dhe ty te hipen gjaku ne koke dhe fillon te diskutosh me vajzen per faktin se si arriti babai i saj te mbroje nje kriminel. Ne muhabet e siper ajo te fyen dhe ti nuk duron po e shtyn me force. Vajza bie mo koke mbrapsht dhe ... goditja ne trurin e vogel i shkakton vdekjen .
Sipas ligjit ti je vrases dhe mund te dalin edhe deshmitare qe do thone se brari e urrente per vdekje Haki Krajen dhe se biles e shprehu kete edhe ne 1 forum... . 
Pra nga vrasje aksidentale ( pa paramedim ) do perfundoje ne vrasje me dashje dhe do merrje maksimumin e denimit. Por kjo NDOSHTA nuk do te ndodhe sikur ti te kishe 1 AVOKAT te forte qe duke njohur kleckat  ligjoremund te te kursente nja 10 - 15 vjet burg.

Pra ti biem shkurt. Ata avokatet e forte shpetuan nga burgu edhe te famshmin O . J . Simpson megjithese shumica e njerzve jane te bindur se ishte ai qe e vrau te shoqen.
Pjese e demokracise perendimore eshte dhe mbrojtja me avokat pasi ne kohen e Enverit (qe ti e shan aq shume ) ai Marjan Rroku nuk do kishte pas avokat, po do ishte denu me vdekje.
Jane si jane avokatet jane domosdoshmeri qe te mos thone njerzit se denuan nje te pafajshem apo se nuk u moren parasysh  te gjitha faktet e procedurat.
 Cdo njeri ka te drejten e mbrojtjes ligjore dhe shpresoj qe ti te mos kesh ndonjehere probleme me ligjin brari pasi me dukesh edhe pak si tip gjaknxehte ... :)

-------

----------


## Shanon

Njerez ceshtja Hajdari sapo ka filluar ose me sakte eshte procesi i pare pasi ne vrasjen e Hajdarit kane marre pjese mbi 78 persona, duke filluar nga vrasesit (ekzekutoret sic ishte jaho salihi e Fatmir Haklaj), tek urdheruesit (spo i permendim emrat)) dhe duke mbaruar tek bashkepunetoret ose ata qe kane heshrut para ketij krimi. 
Nen hetim nga prokuroria jane dhe: Taulant Dede(prefekt i Tiranes. ish-i derguari i posacem i qeverise ne Tropoje), perikli Teta (ish-minister i rendit por qe la te lire Jaho Salihin me shoke)
Ahmetaj, sme kujtohet emri tani ish-drejtor i policise se tiranes.

(ah nese deshironi mund te keni te gjithe dosjen hajdari , me te gjitha levizjet, oraret dhe personat deri dhe tek vrasjet e gjithesecilit ketu. Lejohet te hapet nje teme e vecante?

----------


## Redi

Nese do te hapesh nje teme me vete mund ta besh.

Nje teme e vecante per ceshtjen Hajdari ka ekzistuar tek forumi tjeter dhe do te sillet ketu me vone.


Pershedetje.

----------


## Shanon

Nese ka ekzistuar eshte e kote redi megjithate po u soll ketu do shikoj ca i mungon meqe kjo ka qene ceshtja qe e kam ndjekur qe gjate atentateve ndaj Azemit dhe deri shtate muaj perpara. (Ah e kam pat shume per zemer)dhe kam te gjitha materialet)

----------


## Redi

Shanon, te tilla tema nuk jane asnjehere te kota.
Lexoje  ketu temen qe ekziston tek forumi tjeter dhe shiko se cfare nuk ka nga ato qe ke ti. Pastaj une do ta sjell ketu dhe do ti bashkangjis shkrimet e tua.

Cfaredo shkim apo material qe te kesh mund ta postosh.

Pershendetje

----------


## shkodrane82

CDO NJERI MUNDET ME GJYKU SIPAS MENDIVE APO IDEVE TE VETA
UNE JAM PLOTESISHT KUNDER ME MENDIMIN TAND URAGANI
TI MUND TE THUASH PSE........
SEPSE AI NJERI KA QENE NE SHENJESTREN E MAFIOZAVE SOCIALISTE QYSH ME PERPARA DHEA I NJERI KA KENE I PARI QE NE NA KA PRU DEMOKRACINE SE DO KISHIM KENE TASHI TUJ HANGER GURABIE TE KUQE PRE J ATYNE KRIMINELAVE QE E KANE LANE SHQIPNINE NE TERR 
ASHT PLOTESISHT E DREJTE QE I NDERUMI SALI BERISHA ME HAPE GJYGJ TJETER SEPSE AI GJAK SKA MU FALE LEHTE PREJ DEMOKRATEVE DHE NE MOS SOT NESER KA MU ZBULU E VERTETA
UNE JAM DAKORT ME TY QE KUSH KA VRA TE VRITET 
P ONA E DINA SHUME MIRESE AZEMI SKA KENE AS KRIMINEL AS 
VRASES P OKA KENE LIDERI QE NA KA PRU NE DEMOKRACINE 
QE NA KA HAPE SYTE PER JETEN ..... KUJTIMI TIJ KA ME METE I NDERUM TANE JETEN DHE ZOTI QOFTE ME FAMILJEN E TIJ....
ME RESPEKT PER DEMOKRATET..............

----------


## Shanon

yll shkodrane me vjen mire qe ke nderhyre por mendoj se duhet te korrigjosh pak menyren e te folurit. une e kam njohur personalisht Azem hajdarin, ashtu sic ia di dhe te gjitha bemat (si te gjithe gazetaret ne shqiperi) dhe te me falesh sepse nuk flitet per nje te vdekur por nuk ka qene kurre kaq kristal sa mendon ti. me verte azemi ishte nje nga te paret qe u hodh ne 90 por me pas mos te hyfte krimbi perbrenda thote populli. une di shume histori te Azemit di dhe pse u vra (dhe eshte shkak sa politika sa dhe budallalleqet qe ka bere azzemi) kshuqe mos e ngrej kot ne piedestal. e vetmja gje per te cilen mund te krenohesh me azemin eshte fakti qe ka qene kokethyer dhe i gatshem te arrinte ate qe donte qofte dhe duke bllefuar (nese di poker). 

me respekt shanon

----------


## Anton

A te them dicka?

Pse nuk luan me letra te hapura?



Kush e di te verteten e ka per detyre ta tregoje.

Te ishte se kishte fakte per veprimtari kriminale te Azemit do tia kishin nxjerre me kohe.

Pse e vrare?

E vrane thjesht sepse nuk bente pjese ne skenarin ramizjan.


Kishte dhe Berisha interes ta vrisnin?

Jo

Keto jane pergjigjejet e mija .

Tani je e lutur te pergjigjesh ti.

----------


## Shanon

Anton Azemin e vrane per trafik armesh dhe si kunderpergjigje e vrasjes se ministrit kosovar ne shqiperi nese te kujtohet. sme kujtohet emri i atij ministrit por nese do te dish te gjithe historine mund dhe te ta shkruaj sepse e kam me data dhe me fakte dhe kete te marre pikerisht nga organi i akuzes qe do te thote shqip prokuroria te cileve nuk ua mban . Berisha nuk kishte interes te vritej hajdari po nuk ka as interes qe te dale ne shesh se pse u vra (e verteta them) sepse do binte poshte i gjithe ideali ose piedestali i ngirtur nga PD_ja apo njerezit qe besojne en PD dhe qe do ishin larguar pas humbjeve te njepasnjeshme ne zgjedhje por qe mbahen thjesht nga vrasja e Azemit dhe gjasme ndjekin nje ideal. te mjafton? po te duash mund te te them sa te duash qe nga menyra se si eshte martuar Azem hajdari dhe deri diten qe eshte vrare.

me respekt ndaj bindjeve te kunderta shanon

----------


## Anton

Nuk kam asnje problem per mendimet e kunderta.

Te lutem mos perto dhe me nis nje mesazh :

anton1as@yahoo.de
( ne rast se nuk do te shkruash ne forum)

Tani lind pyetja:

Po ato atentatet qe i  paten bere dhe ato per trafik?

Te jete kaq e qarte dhe e thjeshte pse nuk ja mban prokuroreve?

Ka lidhje Klosi ne vrasje?

Per mua eshte triviale qe ka. 

 Ti si mendon?

----------


## Redi

> _Postuar me pare nga Shanon_
> *Anton Azemin e vrane per trafik armesh dhe si kunderpergjigje e vrasjes se ministrit kosovar ne shqiperi nese te kujtohet. sme kujtohet emri i atij ministrit por nese do te dish te gjithe historine mund dhe te ta shkruaj sepse e kam me data dhe me fakte dhe kete te marre pikerisht nga organi i akuzes qe do te thote shqip prokuroria te cileve nuk ua mban* .


Ne mos gaboj ky citat do te thote qe Azemi ka vrare ministrin kosovar dhe i eshte marre haku, apo jam gabim?

----------


## Shanon

lidhje Klosi ka sigurisht sepse ne shqiperi ekzistonin dy trafiqe armesh. Dihet shume hapur qe shteti shqiptar ne kohen e Berishes bente trafik armesh te cilat dergoheshin ne Kosove, kjo eshte nje gje e pranuar nga te gjithe. Pas renies nga pushteti te partise demokratike azemi vazhdonte te kontrollonte trafikun e armeve por ne te njejten kohe shteti (KLOSI) fillon trafikun e vet. Nga njera ane azemi kishte pas vetes ne trafikun e tij te armeve Hykajt e Tropojes ndwersa trafikun e Klosit e kontrollonin Haklajt. Njera pale e armeve i shkonte thacit tjetra pale shkonte per Rugoven. ne te njejten kohe Haklajt kishin dhe shume probleme me familjen e Hajdarit qe kishin filluar qe heret kur Fatmir Haklaj vret ish-shoqeruesin e azemit i cili ishte i veshur me pardesyne e deputetit dhe po shnote ne fejesen e te vellait me duket. Haklaj i ze prite dhe ne kohen kur vjen trageti per ne tropoje e qellon duke menduar se po vret azemin.  Nejse e leme kete se eshte nje histroi shume e gjate qe dop nje teme me vete bashke me vrasjet e tjera para azemit.

hej vazhdimin po se ke problem neser ose dite tjeter se po me mbyllet salla e komp

----------


## Shanon

Redi kurrsesi por e kane vrare njerez qe benin kontrabanden e armeve nen emrin e Azemit

----------

